
Ask HN: Any gotchas with running OpenVPN+pi-hole for the general public? - saimiam
I recently setup OpenVPN+Pi-hole on a Linode box and have been happy with the browsing experience so far. I was thinking of inviting friends to use my setup - maybe charge them a little bit of change to help pay for the Linode. And this works well, maybe scale to the general public.<p>Any downsides to running a VPN server for the general public? My concerns are around legal and logging requirements.
======
sheraz
How will you detect abuse by your users?

Best to assume when, not if one of your less than tech savvy users are
compromised and begin sending malicious traffic from their machines.

~~~
saimiam
While I don't know the answer, this is what I'm thinking:

1\. I should be able to "monitor" user behavior - anyone who starts using the
VPN to transact 1TB+ gets their license revoked.

2\. Have a terms of use which acts as a CYA in the jurisdiction where the
Linode is located.

3\. Charging users a small amount of money every month should a) block script
kiddies and b) tie an anonymous user to a credit card.

Advice welcome of course.

